# Does anyone know of any coding positions in the South Carolina area



## gardnerp20 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello to all,

Does anyone know of any coding positions in the South Carolina area....preferably in the Columbia area?  Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Trennis (Aug 13, 2009)

*Possible Job in South Carolina*

Hi,
You may want to check out this company called "Lexicode". I was told that they give new coders opportunities by my college professor. Although I have tried several times and no luck as of now. But it doesn't mean that it may not work for you. Check out their website "www.lexicode.com.

Good Luck


----------



## gardnerp20 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you so very much for your help, and if you think of anymore then please let me know.  Sorry things didn't work out with them, but hopefully things will work out with someone else.


----------

